# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  African clawed frog tank mates

## Spudsssy

Hi all,

Just joined the forum. Iv been keeping fish for years however this is my first time getting a ACF... iv kept dwarf frogs before.

The frog is currently in a 35gal with a 5" bichir senegalus. These guys make great tank mates however id like a single active fish in the tank.....

From what i can gather they dont chase/constantly harrass fish only scoop up whatever passes in front of them. Now my Question is would a semi-aggressive south american cichlid be alright with a fully grown african dwarf frog. lets say around the 5-6" size.

here is his tank and a pic of him  :Smile: . (The honey gourami is temporary)

----------


## Michael

> Hi all,
> 
> Just joined the forum. Iv been keeping fish for years however this is my first time getting a ACF... iv kept dwarf frogs before.
> 
> The frog is currently in a 35gal with a 5" bichir senegalus. These guys make great tank mates however id like a single active fish in the tank.....
> 
> From what i can gather they dont chase/constantly harrass fish only scoop up whatever passes in front of them. Now my Question is would a semi-aggressive south american cichlid be alright with a fully grown african dwarf frog. lets say around the 5-6" size.
> 
> here is his tank and a pic of him . (The honey gourami is temporary)


Hey there welcome to the forums.

Unfortunately a Bichir is a predatory fish and it may be able to co-exist with an african clawed frog as a juvenile but I would not trust this fish with a clawed frog much longer. 

To answer your second question, I believe a south american cichlid is not quite as aggressive as an african cichlid but really these animals should not be kept together.

Frogs with fish generally don't mix. One tends to want to eat the other, in both of your scenarios the frogs are at the poopy end of the stick.

----------


## Carlos

Hello and welcome to FF  :Smile:  !  Agree with Michael, frogs and fish do not mix well.  Once Bichir grows, it will probably attack the frog.  Most SA cichlids will attack the frog, even if it won't fit in their mouth.

----------


## Spudsssy

Hmmm I just did a little reading and i thought the clawed frogs grew bigger than 4-5", is a max size of 5" correct?..... I may have to rethink the bichir once it gets larger. I owned a 9" bichir few years back and he never ate a fish.... i had nothing smaller than 3-4", I find once they are properly fed and not brought up on live food they get on fine with anything that isnt too small. 

I currently have small endlers+ fry in with the bichir and he hasnt eaten any.... His frozen food his much larger than a endler. Im sure the frog will have no problem eating a few.... I have 40+ in another tank so i dont mind if a few go missing (or all).

Senegalus can sometimes reach 12" and at that size the frog would be in danger alright.... at 9" he will be moved to a bigger tank so i dont think there should be a problem till then based on past experience with this fish. also by the time the bichir reaches that size the frog will be fully grown.

I wont be trying frog-cichlid combo.  :Wink:  The more i read i realize they are better off on their own... 

I will keep and eye on the bichir/frog and let you's know how it goes. right now my bichir and frog are both chilling under the bog wood beside each other.

----------


## Spudsssy

The frog has doubled in size

Iv read about people keeping barbs bigger than 3" with ACF's with no problem (Odessa barbs dont harrass and pick at other fish once kept properly)... I find it near impossible to get info about people keeing frogs with fish besides in small tanks where the fish is being constantly harrassed and youtube videos of people feeding them small minnows and goldfish. My ACF only bothers my bichir when i feed them as you can see in the video. outside of feeding he doesnt go after anything. 

Im pretty sure iv seen some heavily planted tanks on this forum with larger fish in them... ?

----------


## Tony

I think it looks cool, but your playing with fire if you like them all equally.

----------


## Spudsssy

Well its been 6 months... Everything is going great. No problems with Bichir or other fish.

----------


## carsona246

That's fantastic, but I will say I've kept bichirs before, and I would not expect feeder fish to survive with one.  While the bichir may not attempt to eat the frog due to it's size, I wouldn't be surprised if an arm got bit every now and then.  I still think your taking a risk, but if the frog is fully grown it will most likely not fit in the Bichirs mouth.  Bichirs are tropical, I'm not sure what temps ACF's like, but I doubt they overlap.  I kept my bichirs at around 78-80.

----------


## SanderB

It looks to be going fine. I was also thinking on putting a Epalzeorhynchos bicolor in my tank.

----------


## Carlos

From the last pics, it's diet time  :Big Grin:  !

----------


## Spudsssy

> From the last pics, it's diet time  !


Haha i only feed them once a week!! The weight is all going to his hips  :Smile: !!

Here is a pic of the tank

----------


## Spudsssy

> It looks to be going fine. I was also thinking on putting a Epalzeorhynchos bicolor in my tank.


I have one in there too! about 5" now.

----------


## Necromencer

I keep x.leavis and s.tropicalis with four adult angel fish. It's recommended not to, but in the 5 months or so that I've kept them together I have never seen any aggression from either side, sometimes the x.leavis will 'nibble' at the angelfish but it is very gentle. 

If I were ever to see any form of violence towards the frogs, the angel fish would be taken out immediately. It depends on the fish I suppose.

----------


## Tongue Flicker

I've kept ACFs with 6-inch weather loaches for 5 years just fine. They do compete for food but they rest, sleep and forage together. Really interesting to watch.

----------


## Michael

I would still be weary here, Bichir to my knowledge are predatory and quite capable of harming your frog. I know ACF aren't the most appetizing of animals for some fish to eat, perhaps that is why nothing bad has happened.

Glad it is still working out though, there are always exceptions to the rule I suppose.

I have attempted (foolishly) to keep fish (mollies) with my frogs, even apple snails, all were were eaten or harassed to death by the frogs. I keep large female ACFs, perhaps males are less aggressive.

----------


## Spudsssy

> I would still be weary here, Bichir to my knowledge are predatory and quite capable of harming your frog. I know ACF aren't the most appetizing of animals for some fish to eat, perhaps that is why nothing bad has happened.
> 
> Glad it is still working out though, there are always exceptions to the rule I suppose.
> 
> I have attempted (foolishly) to keep fish (mollies) with my frogs, even apple snails, all were were eaten or harassed to death by the frogs. I keep large female ACFs, perhaps males are less aggressive.


Iv been keeping Bichirs for years. They are not 'Aggressive' predators, very timid fish, If its small enough they will eat it... and a ACF is miles too big. Also keep in mind I'm keeping a small enough species, not ornate which can get 20+"... I was actually more worried about the frog annoying the bichir  :Smile: . I also don't feed live food.

I could very well imagine most frog/fish combinations don't work out... either frog is harassed or fish is eaten especially in smaller tanks. I lost my favourite honey gourami to the frog because i didn't move it to my other tank quick enough, The frog went through a very quick growth spurt one week. :Frown:

----------


## Chris

I've got two chubby frogs that are less pudgy than that little fella! 
All joking aside, that's a stunning frog you've got there mate :-D

Edit : Corrected typo :-)

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk

----------


## Tony

The only tank mates my frogs ever get are eatable. Though there is a rosy barb with them right now that just refuses to be ate.

----------

